# speaker selection



## Guest (Apr 25, 2007)

I will be picking up a 28 foot Travel Trailer this weekend & would like to put in a nice 5.1 system in *Do not* want to go with a H T I A BOX & really do not care for Bose that much So what would you all pick that would sound nice


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

John, it depends on your budget. There are a few fairly good HTB's out there, but, if you can spend a little more you should be able to find a great, however small, bookshelf system with a good sub. Let us know. If you could afford a Bose, you can find a much better system at that price level. Have fun, Dennis


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

The other question I'd ask is how big can they be? Can they be the size of the SVS system? Or would it need to be smaller? If the speakers themselves are fine, but the sub is too big, you can buy the 5.0 system and then get a sub from AV123. The SVS sub is going to be "better", but that little sub from AV123 was amazing for it's very petite size.

There are several systems out there that I'd recommend, but I'd wanna know how much and how big.

JCD


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2007)

The SVS system looks about the right size maybe a little smaller if possible budget + or - $1500.00


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm partial to Paradigm.. you might want to check out their Cinema line. They're smaller than the SVS's. Just a TAD smaller than the SVS's would be the Atom's.

I think any of the above would be a great bang for the buck.

It any of these scenerio's, I'd still go with that AV123 sub -- size is going to be an issue and I was VERY impressed with it's performance when I had a listen a while ago.

JCD


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks for the help I will go check out the Paradigm line next week


----------

